# camera purchase advice please



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

First time in the photo forum so be nice - I'm sure this has been answered before. The wife's birthday is coming up & she's interested in a digital camera upgrade. Something a little nicer than the compact point & shoots that fit in your pocket. Mostly for taking pics of the kids & vacation etc. but I could see her turning it into a real hobby. She's pretty good at taking nice nature pics with our little Sony and she really got interested after a couple of professional sessions for our twin 20 month olds. The fast shutter speed & different lenses, etc. made for some awesome pics - that she'd like to be able to do herself. So does anyone have any recommendations on brands, features, price range, places to buy, etc.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Rab

You really cant go wrong with either a CANON or nikon. I shoot a CANON and some of the others here shoot nikon. The first thing I would suggest is to NOT buy it off of ebay. Get your gear from a reputable dealer such as B & H photo or similar. You can check out some of the other photo boards, like www.potn.com or www.texasphotoforum.com to pick up some used but well taken care of gear. Good Luck.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If you decide to shop the internet, pleas be aware of scam artist in the New York/Broklyn area.

B&H Photo, Beach Camera, Adorama, Amazon.com are a few of the good ones. I've bought a lot of gear from all of those names with no problem Camera bodies, lenses, flashes). Don't forget to check www.resellerratings.com before you buy from an online retail outlet.

I've also bought and sold gear on the POTN (Photography on the net). It's the Canon main website. Lots of folks there with all kinds of advice.

I also shoot Canon. I think one of the Rebel series ( I forgot what the latest is called) would be good for her. Fairly small and light and easy to carry for a DSLR. Nikon also makes competing brands of similar nature.

SandyBpottom and Arlon are Nikon users. Maybe they can chime in with some info.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Canon shooter also. The Canon XSI (450D) and T1I (500D) are great entry level DSLRs, and a 18-55 IS kit lens is a good one.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

You might as well buy here a really nice one. Don't start with the entry level camera because when she gets good she will want to upgrade. It's not that they are bad cameras, it's just that you might as well start her off with that "next level". Just my opinion.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

If I had to get one right now I would order from B & H Photo. You can have it shipped over night and in your hands in the morning. Well, not sure about the weekend of course.
I trust this company as I've ordered many times from them before.
It's also tax free. You pay for shipping only. They are great on the phone for any questions you might have.

Here's a Nikon D5000 that just came out that has a movie option and excepts 2 types of memory cards. 
This package comes with one starter lens but you can always buy separate zoom lenses for her wildlife pictures. This camera will last many years and give you great wonderful memories of the kids.

Also the D90 isn't bad either.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/629562-REG/Nikon__D5000_SLR_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

My wife was in a similar boat early last year when our ~$150 P&S (1 y/o Christmas present) was stolen off the counter at a cash register while distracted by (errr talking to) a seldom seen cousin. (we believe the clerk took it, but that's another story)....We upgraded to a mid-range Canon and the results are unbelivable. My wife has always _liked_ to take pictures (*ALL* p&s), but with the noticeably improved quality and the allure getting them even better, she has taken her skills and our family pics to a new level. We have had some fantastic shots over the last 1.5yrs and I highly recommend to get this done. Really good stuff. We have a Powershot S5 IS. I'm sure it's not the flashiest or most advanced camera around, but it has served us very well.

Be sure to get a high capacity card (4GB or more) as you can burn through hundreds of pics in quick order.

Thanks

SR!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Depends on what you want to do. I got a Canon SX10 IS in January and it is fantastic for someone who wants to take automatic stuff, but also want to be able to have a lot of control. It has a 10MP lens and a 20x Optical zoom. Does very well in low light. It is currently running mid $300's.

My only complaint is that it is so good, my wife is trying to claim it as her camera. May have to let her have it and upgrade if you know what I mean.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

First question is how much do you want to spend?

Second is how much are you willing to learn?

you could spent anywhere from $300-$15k


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess I've just been luckier than most with Ebay.

I've recently bought quite a bit of Nikon camera equipment from Ebay. Set up a Paypal account and you can protect yourself.

Most came from a place called Cameta Auctions. I've been completely satisfied with the quality and price.

For a starter single lens reflex camera, you won't go wrong with a Nikon D50. I sold one on this board with a two lens kit for $400 recently. I upgraded to a D90, not so much for better quality, but some features that attracted me.

I now wish I would have kept the D50 body and sold only the lenses. I'll probably start looking for one on Ebay when I return from Africa.

Just my honest Nikon fanatic opinion!!!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Ibeafireman said:


> Hey Rab
> 
> You really cant go wrong with either a canon or NIKON. I shoot a canon and some of the others here shoot NIKON. *The first thing I would suggest is to NOT buy it off of ebay.* Get your gear from a reputable dealer such as B & H photo or similar. You can check out some of the other photo boards, like www.potn.com or www.texasphotoforum.com to pick up some used but well taken care of gear. Good Luck.


Almost every piece of camera gear I own came off ebay (I also know how to safely shop ebay). I've never had an issue other than saving enough money to buy more gear.


----------



## B&WBree (Aug 10, 2009)

I say Canon rebel- any version really- I just bought an older version and posted a few pictures that are straight out of the camera- If you want to get a feel for the pictures a rebel can take. You can find a pretty good deal on craigslist anywhere--


----------

